# RR: 108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15



## Trout

*1.	Gilels, Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)










2.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963)










3.	Serkin, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1968)










4.	Curzon, Szell (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










5.	Rubinstein, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1954)










6.	Freire, Chailly (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(2006)










7.	Kapell, Mitropoulos (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)










8.	Kovacevich, Sawallisch (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)










9.	Barenboim, Barbirolli (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)










10.	Solomon, Kubelík (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Gilels, Jochum (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)
2.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963)
3.	Serkin, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1968)
4.	Curzon, Szell (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
5.	Rubinstein, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1954)
6.	Freire, Chailly (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(2006)
7.	Kapell, Mitropoulos (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)
8.	Kovacevich, Sawallisch (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)
9.	Barenboim, Barbirolli (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)
10.	Solomon, Kubelík (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

